
Extending Ruby on Rails with Service Objects - g3mo
http://blog.harigopal.in/guides/extending-ruby-on-rails-with-service-objects/
======
g3mo
The classic Model-View-Controller (MVC) method generally asks the programmer
to put business logic in the model. This is sound advice for a small-to-medium
size project, allowing a modicum of clarity and relative ease of testing,
compared to business logic spread across controllers. However, as the number
of problems your business tackles increases, bloating of the model is
inevitable.

The service object pattern allieviates this with a back-to-the-roots approach,
asking you to encapsulate different pieces of business logic in its own little
container - each easy to understand, test, use, and re-use.

